# 16th/20th/21st centuries music lovers



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

post your favorite artists and songs.

members
dezzuu
#100
scizro
Xikaze then I don't need a jacket!
retus
zeta re...retic... dude


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

Umm... Didn't you just take my idea and change the time area?


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

My favorite band is Yes. They're a band that originated in the '60s, but they're awesome even today. Classic bands transcend generations and even centuries.

There's this really kickass song from their 2001 album "Magnification" named *Spirit of Survival*.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

CRY MORE PHILLY

Wow, I can totally name at least one band from this era that I like, count me in.


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

oh man you've hit the nail on the head here! I believe.. yeah all of my favorite bands can be included in this era. this is the group for me. B)

Streetlight Manifesto is one really good 20th/21st century group. I also like Weezer.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

*TRISTANIA.

*They are _amazing_ - so amazing, in fact, that "amazing" is not enough to describe their _perfection_.

Oh my god I love them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gktVSNhKSTE


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*



Philly said:


> Umm... Didn't you just take my idea and change the time area?


Not much of a change. "20th century" started in 1900, so it's just a few decades more :P


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

Not crying, but I think that Dezzuu is trying to spark more conflict with me.


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

You had a good idea and we're basing this off it, I suppose you could say?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

Go away if you're not in on the lulz D:


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

you spelled my name wrong man


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

Sorry, I'll fix it.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

you really mean he fixed it


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

uhhh, no man. it's still pretty wrong.
it's right there in front of you you could just c/p it!


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

sorry :|


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

this is acceptable


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

so my favorite bands right now are 

The Aquabats,
Tyr, and
Vital Remains

=] look them up


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*



Philly said:


> Umm... Didn't you just take my idea and change the time area?


Yeah, but I like it better as music I like ranges from the 1960s onward, and some older stuff, so this club covers all the music I like short of Baroque and Romantic music. So, unlike a lot of other things Dezzuu (no offence meant) has done, this one... is useful to me.

Hmm... In rough chronological order:
Red Army Choir
Jefferson Airplane, The Beatles
Bob Marley (and The Wailers)
the pillows
The Delgados, Do As Infinity, Rammstein, Breaking Benjamin, Koop

Listing my favorite songs would take too long...

Yes, I'm joining.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

ahh you guys fail, the 31st century is sooo much better


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 20th/21st centuries music lovers*

I'll join this club but I really think you should add 16th century because Mozart is like one of my top ten favorite artists. :|

EDIT: WHOOPS MOZART IS 18TH CENTURY MY BAD


----------

